# Sat. July 27th - SCAREFEST 2013 - Canada's Haunted Attraction Convention



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

*Announcing SCAREFEST 2013 - Canada's Haunted Attraction Convention!

Coming up on Saturday July 27th!*

Website: http://www.chascarefest.com
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/groups/331638543571043/

Presented by the Canadian Haunters Association Scarefest gives you an opportunity to exchanges ideas with fellow Haunters and maybe take home a few new ideas to go with the new friendships you've made. In attendance will be Owners and Operators of Professional Haunted Houses, Actors, Home Haunters, Artists, Halloween Enthusiasts and Vendors.

*FEATURING:*

*Vendor Trade Show* - It's your opportunity to stock up for Halloween in July! This year is full to bursting with *44 vendors* showcasing everything from masks and props, AV equipment and fog machines, crafts & collectibles, clothing and lots, lots more! Why wait until the fall and the last minute panic when you can begin shopping early? Lots of vendors and great ideas for your haunt!

*How-To Seminars* - Everything from *Deluxe Tombstone and Foam Carving*, professional Hollywood calibre *Makeup & Prosthetics*, to *Airbrush Makeup* and also an Free all-day *Haunted House Wall Panel Construction* hands-on demonstration. Register early to avoid disappointment as these will fill up!

*Hearses* - Admire several hearses, courtesy of the members of the *Black Widow Hearse Club*. Check out the look of your final ride!

*Door Prizes and & Raffle Draw* - Try your luck for a great selection of spooktacular prizes!

*Contests* - *Best Static Prop Contest* and the popular *Mr. & Ms. Scarefest!* Bring your best homemade prop or come in your scariest costume! Who will win?

*Haunted Walkthrough* - Check out a full 420 sq. ft. walkthrough Haunted House created by Dark Raven Designs.

*Other Haunters* - Connect with old friends and make new ones. Be inspired by what others are doing. Meet and socialize with other folks like yourself who understand the need to scare the crap out of others!

*And more!*

*LOCATION AND HOURS:*

Saturday July 27th, 2013
10:00 am - 6:00 pm

Garnet A. Williams Community Centre
501 Clark Avenue, Thornhill, Ontario, Canada

Admission: $10/person (kids under 10 get in free!)


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Scarefest was awesome. 
Myself, my wife and my 5yr old daughter (youngest person in attendance that we saw) were there.

Chris and his host of volunteers were amazing and very inviting. The vendors had a great variety of items at discounted prices (read I spent more than intended). There was a static prop and costume contest. Well done to all that entered as well as a small walk through haunted house (that my daughter had to go through at least 10 times).

A very well deserved thank you and job well done to Chris and all the people behind the scene that make and event like this such a success.

This was my first but not my last Scarefest.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks Wildcat! It was great to finally meet you! Too bad we couldn't have chatted longer but I was prepping for my tombstone seminar (went over really well I think - only 2 hours long but covered off A LOT of techniques). 

It was nice to see all the families in attendance - I know my 8 yr old daughter had a great time, had to dress up in costume as a zombie, went through the haunted house (she wants to help out in it at Halloween as a Scareactor! BTW… That's Chris Ainsworth's personal haunt now and will have it set up at Thornhill Woods so you'll have a chance to see it again in full operation) and ran around handing out Calendar flyers to anyone she could! She loved the pneumatic wheelchair hillbilly prop who spit water!

Attendance is getting bigger and bigger every year. All the vendors I spoke to thought it went really well and were very happy with their sales. There is talk of taking Scarefest to a 2-day convention next year as that will make it easier for people to travel to or catch on the 2nd day if they are busy. One comment I heard several times was that the feeling was that Scarefest was right on the cusp of going really big and that it was only a matter of time before it would rival some of the other conventions. Midwest Haunters Con started off very small and look at it now!

There have been a number of photos being posted from the event. I'll try and upload a few later. Thanks for coming out and supporting Scarefest. I know I'm already looking forward to next year!!


----------

